# russian keyboard - how?

## .yankee

Hi,

forgive me for posting in English to this forum - but I am only a beginner learner of Russian, and my question is concerned with that.

Can you recommend some ways of typing Russian text from a keyboard with a standard us-layout (under gentoo, of course)? 

Spasiba in advance  :Wink: 

----------

## ArtSh

I don't know any software in portage that can help you, but it is on-line converter  *Quote:*   

> www.translit.ru

 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Here's relevant section from xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier        "Keyboard"

---------8<----------8<--------8<---------

   Option "XkbLayout"    "us,ru"

   Option "XkbVariant"    ",winkeys"

   Option "XkbOptions"   "grp:caps_toggle"

EndSection

```

----------

## ArtSh

Я думаю, что господин .yankee ещё не освоил слепую печать  :Wink: 

----------

## .yankee

Спасибо Вам за помощь!

Вариант "winkeys" ест меня трудный, итак я применю(?) "phonetic". И "grp:alt_caps_toggle" меня лучше. Но я бы этого сам не нашел... Спасибо, Laitr Keiows!

@господин ArtSh: Да, откуда Ты знаеш?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ArtSh

winkeys - это тот вариант, который сегодня нарисован практически на всех клавиатурах. Если встретитесь с локализованной клавиатурой не надо будет заново привыкать.

А догадаться было легко: "keyboard with a standard us-layout" - типичная проблема для тех кто пишет на компьютере по русски за границей. Если метод слепой печати не освоен, то пользуются обычно translit.ru, или быстро осваивают метод слепой печати  :Wink: 

----------

## ArtSh

It is also virtual keyboard for KDE in berkano overlay: kvkbd. It can help with touch-type learning.

----------

